
How did Facebook grow so big suddenly? - master54

======
bootload
' _... How did Facebook grow so big suddenly? ...'_

It didn't. It's been bubbling along for a long time ( _Facebook launched in
February of 2004_ ~ <http://www.facebook.com/press.php> ) Facebook is also
doing a lot of things right, namely _Connect, Connnect, Connect_. The mantra
of the new, post multi-tasking adoption of the always connected. For example:

\- choosing a demographic (gen z) that values communication as an opportunity

\- attaching themselves to organisations that are already wired and
communicating (schools & universities)

\- choice of technology (open) ~
<http://developers.facebook.com/opensource.php>

\- continuous innovation ~ <http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2207522130>

\- enabling ~ <http://www.cit.cornell.edu/policy/memos/facebook.html>

\- and finally, making something that people want and the _best tool_ to do
this at the same time!

Of course the story on Facebook is still being written. Zuckerberg is really
taking the long term view for Fb with a $USD12M dollar funding (and the
service shows this money well spent with lots of details covered, api,
reliability, etc ~ <http://tinyurl.com/2ug3p8> ) When the market cools and
users wane (a'la _Friendster_ ) will the reported $USD1B offered by Yahoo! and
rejected, be seen in hindsight as a good idea?

------
kyro
What Facebook did was smart. They initially marketed it to the 'older' and
'more mature' group, meaning those who just entered college and older. They
made us feel as if Facebook was a way of establishing ourselves in a new and
more sophisticated community, a 'community where we weren't pestered by
annoying high schoolers like on Myspace.'

Then when the time was right, they opened it to all.

------
dawie
Facebook is inherently viral. They are clever about this and don't get in
people's way. Also they make it really easy to find friends through other
friends, which I don't think the other companies does.

~~~
master54
hi5 is inherently viral too. heck, i receive lots of invites through this

------
zizou
i guess the key is a combination of various factors,one probably is the no-
nonsense design and features, it really is what they claim as social
utility,next gud move was opening up to genral public..and then the media
attention they've been receiving..

------
master54
I remember at one point of time they were smaller than bebo, hi5 etc.
Suddenly, they obliterate these people

